# Help me find the right fat-tire gravel bike



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm thinking geared, maybe a 2x10 or 1x10? Steel or alu frame, basic reliable / functional parts spec. The only one I've seen in person is the Surly, that's an obvious short-list candidate. Who else?

thx


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Geez Creakyknees, I thought you knew everything about bicycles.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a recent item on the topic: Cross, Gravel or Road Bikes: Which Is Best For Riding Dirt? | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

What's your budget? 
Frameset or complete bike?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

PRB said:


> What's your budget?
> Frameset or complete bike?


complete bike, under 1k


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

AlanE said:


> Geez Creakyknees, I thought you knew everything about bicycles.


naw man, you're thinking of Kerry Irons.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

AlanE said:


> Geez Creakyknees, I thought you knew everything about bicycles.


hehe I thought that as well. We keep learning as we grow I guess ;p


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I'm thinking geared, maybe a 2x10 or 1x10? Steel or alu frame, basic reliable / functional parts spec. The only one I've seen in person is the Surly, that's an obvious short-list candidate. Who else?
> 
> thx


Redline Metro Sport or Classic.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> Redline Metro Sport or Classic.



oops I should have said "fatbike" not "fat tire bike"

https://www.google.com/search?q=fat...tbike&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=shop

looks like Bikes Direct has a nice one.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Is a "gravel bike" the same as a CX bike but with longer chainstays? I can't think what other changes I'd make to a CX bike for long dirt road rides.


----------



## lonebikeroftheapocalypse (Oct 23, 2002)

Any touring bike will do. Gravel bike, sheesh.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

The size gravel I have been riding on, fire roads, I am glad to be on my
mountain bike with 2.1 tires. Bigger gravel I would never risk a road based frame
with, too hazardous. Also it is difficult to always know when the larger gravel
might be encountered. Especially going down a loose gravel hill on a road style
frame, are you kidding me? I suppose if you could be certain that your route
was tame, a cross bike would be great.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Creakyknees said:


> oops I should have said "fatbike" not "fat tire bike"
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fat...tbike&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=shop
> 
> looks like Bikes Direct has a nice one.


When I was at our local Trek bike shop to get my bike fixed I saw one of those. The tires were the size of motorcycle dirt bike tires but I didn't ask what type bike it was. All I could think of was how hard it would be to pedal. Obviously not too bad because the man that owned it seemed to be 60 or more.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

No offense to people over 60. I love people over 60. He appeared to be in very good shape.


----------

